# Plumbing Fixtures in Demising Wall



## ELLEN09US (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello,

 Can I have plumbing fixtures in demising wall? I think demising wall should be at least one hour fire rated. 
Thank you!


----------



## RLGA (Apr 9, 2021)

"Demising wall" is not a building code term, and is used primarily for real estate purposes in determining areas assigned to tenants of a building. In multi-family residential buildings, there are fire-resistive requirements for "demising walls." However, for other occupancy groups, "demising walls" may or may not be fire-resistance-rated.

If a wall is fire-resistance-rated, it can still have plumbing fixtures. Any penetrations of the wall for piping would need to comply with the requirements for membrane penetrations per Chapter 7 of the IBC.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Apr 9, 2021)

this is a commercial building and the wall between tenants has to be fire rated.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 9, 2021)

Unless your commercial building is a mall building per Section 402 of the IBC, tenant spaces are not required by the IBC to be separated by fire-resistance-rated assemblies. Local amendments, however, may have been made to require fire-resistance-rated separation walls.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 9, 2021)

Curious members wonder what you do Ellen?


----------



## ELLEN09US (Apr 9, 2021)

it's a restaurant next to a retail space on the same lot.


----------



## SH225 (Apr 9, 2021)

Maybe the fire rated demising wall is an occupancy separation, for sprinkler system requirement purposes. There are boxes to maintain the 1-hour fire rating around a plumbing fixture penetration.



			Fire Rated Wall Enclosure - Fire Rated Product Specialties


----------



## mark handler (Apr 10, 2021)

RLGA said:


> Unless your commercial building is a mall building per Section 402 of the IBC, tenant spaces are not required by the IBC to be separated by fire-resistance-rated assemblies. Local amendments, however, may have been made to require fire-resistance-rated separation walls.


Making assumptions on facts not known,
per CBC TABLE 508.4, A-occupancies need separations from M-occupancies
and yes, as Ron has Stated; "...membrane penetrations per Chapter 7 of the IBC.* CBC.*


----------



## redeyedfly (Apr 12, 2021)

mark handler said:


> Making assumptions on facts not known,
> per CBC TABLE 508.4, A-occupancies need separations from M-occupancies
> and yes, as Ron has Stated; "...membrane penetrations per Chapter 7 of the IBC.* CBC.*


Unless it's designed per 508.3.


----------

